# Ultimate Dubs



## browner01 (Jul 6, 2012)

couldnt see where else to put this so will post it here.

my pics from yesterdays Ultimate Dubs Show





to the rest...

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mike_brown_photography/sets/72157642118723534/


----------



## hoodedreeper (Dec 19, 2013)

Hope you don't mind me posting my photos here too? Saves another topic being started

Here are a selected few:



















The rest can be seen over on my flickr Ultimate Dubs 2014 on Flickr also found on facebook Ultimate Dubs 2014 on Facebook


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

Going to go through mine and will upload them later.. some great pics here.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

That lupo is mint

So much love


----------



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

hoodedreeper said:


>


This. Just this.

:argie:


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

My mum had one of those audis back in the day. She's always going on about it even now.


----------



## GNshaving (Feb 13, 2014)

Wow some stunning cars and pictures! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

I want the wheels on that leon :/ means I also need coilovers


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

You'd need air mate, or they'd poke massively.

A few of mine guys 


















































The rest can be found here on Flickr

You can also keep up to date with all of the pictures I take at the shows and weekly meets on my photography page on Facebook


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 31, 2013)

Great pics, wish I went now


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

I just changed my kegs as well. Thanks for that.


----------



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

I wish they done things like that near me. always seem to be light years away  all we get is the poxy sunderland air show every year!


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Great pics, thanks


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

Damn that 356 is so hot!


----------

